# Google Captcha



## Nico Bellic (25. August 2011)

Mojnsen.
Schon zweimal innerhalb weniger Wochen verlangte Google die Eingabe eines Captchas.
Eventuell sende mein PC automatische Anfragen oder so, hat es als Begründung geheißen.

Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. August 2011)

n bot, der google anfragen sendet? mal was neues 
is auf jeden fall nicht normal. kenne bei google garkeine captchas.

lass mal hijackthis durchlaufen und werte das file aus bzw poste den inhalt


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. August 2011)

Meinst du das?


---
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 23:29:31, on 29.08.2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
E:\Programme\Mobile Partner\Mobile Partner.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
D:\Install\Programme\Security\HiJackThis204.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A514B60A-4477-4614-9FE7-A2ECC3A7EA04}: NameServer = 193.189.244.225 193.189.244.206
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NitroPDFReaderDriverCreatorReadSpool2 (NitroReaderDriverReadSpool2) - Nitro PDF Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nitro PDF\Reader\2.0\NitroPDFReaderDriverService2x64.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 6363 bytes


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

"in dem angehängten Artikel findest du mehr Information zu  vorgeschalteten Captchas in der Websuche.  Captchas werden von Google  geschaltet, wenn wir eine extrem starke Zunahme der Zugriffe auf Google.de feststellen. Wenn extrem viele Anfragen von einer IP-Adresse  kommen - und das kann zum Beispiel sein, wenn diese von einem anderen  Nutzer deines Netzwerk-Anbieters kommen - versuchen wir mithilfe von  Captchas zu bestimmen, ob diese Zunahme tatsächlich von individuellen  Nutzer stammt oder durch automatische Robot-Software verursacht wird."
Captcha bei Google Suche!!! - Websuche-Hilfe
oder
https://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlockCaptcha

"Das tägliche CAPTCHA entsperren läuft nun bereits seit 4 oder 5 Monaten.  Es hat angefangen nachdem ich alle anderen Email-Konten deaktiviert  hatte." Unlock Captcha jeden Tag? - Google Mail-Hilfe

google captcha entsperren
Ungefähr 123.000 Ergebnisse  (0,09 Sekunden) 


Würde mal das entsperren versuchen, wurde ein Email Acc gelöscht/verändert oder so? Auf Virus tipp ich net, der macht in der Regel andere sachen ^^


----------



## Nico Bellic (30. August 2011)

Ich war zwischenzeitlich bei Google angemeldet, sonst aber nichts, habe nichts verändert.

Gerade hat der Virenscanner folgendes gefunden:

*HTML/Infected.WebPage.Gen *

*Beschreibung:*
Eine häufig genutzte Attacke auf Internet Infrastruktur ist inzwischen die Infektion harmloser Webseiten. Einige Malware ändert jede HTML Seite auf der Platte und fügt einen Link (sehr oft einen IFrame) auf eine Seite hinzu, die Malware beherbergt. Andere Angriffe zielen auf Web Server und versuchen diese Arten von Weiterleitungen in dort gehostete Seiten einzu-fügen. Den Besitzern dieser Seiten ist zu raten, die Seiten offline zu nehmen, die Schwachstelle (entweder auf dem eigenen PC oder auf dem Server) zu beseitigen, die Seiten zu bereinigen und wieder online zu gehen.Infizierte Seiten enthalten oft zusätzliche Iframe, Object oder Script Tags. DieScript Tags enthalten oft verschlüsselten Code.


Kann das damit was zu tun haben?


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

jop, versuch das mal zu entfernen, Notfalls würde ich formartieren und Betriebsys neu draufmachen


----------



## Nico Bellic (1. September 2011)

Hatte einen echten Befall 
Sogar in einer Freeware App für Windows Phone war ein Trojaner drin...
Aber jetzt ist wieder alles im Lot.


----------

